# My petz ^-^



## Butter950 (Aug 10, 2010)

My ferrets macy and Porky!  love them all!

<a href="http://s845.photobucket.com/albums/ab11/Butter950/?action=view&current=01222.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab11/Butter950/01222.jpg" border="0" alt="porky cute chubby my male ferret adorable animal"></a>

<a href="http://s845.photobucket.com/albums/ab11/Butter950/?action=view&current=00322.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab11/Butter950/00322.jpg" border="0" alt="Macy and Porky"></a>

I have a dog named Rallo, some fish, and 3 cats. the mother and kittens  just no pics at the moment :l


----------

